# Base Sasuke (The Last) vs. Nagato Uzumaki



## Ersa (Feb 24, 2015)

*Location*: Konoha crater
*Distance*: 20m
*Mindset*: IC, intent to kill.
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions*: Rinnegan, MS.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

The only thing he did is basically his chidori, which is useless against Preta Path anyway. So, I'll go with Nagato..


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 24, 2015)

For me, it's plain obvious that, thanks to Harogromo, base Sasuke is superior to Nagato. More when you factor his years of experience while Nagato doesn't train in heaven.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 24, 2015)

Power wise Last Sasuke should be above Nagato even without Rinnegan/EMS given how it took Nagato a crazy effort to do what Sasuke did casually by blasting a village sized meteor with a mere chidori.

That said Nagato can absorb stuff with Preta so it depends if Sasuke can blitz him at that point which might be possible.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

Actually the village is MUCH bigger than that meteor which Sasuke destroyed only half of it anyway since the
other half was destroyed by Lee and the others.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Feb 24, 2015)

Nagato has no notable move without his Rinnegan, Sasuke shitstomps no difficulty.  

Can go either way, depend on how effective Sasuke's Genjutsu is since that's the only way he has to take Nagato down.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

lol, that was good actually!


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Actually the village is MUCH bigger than that meteor which Sasuke destroyed only half of it anyway since the
> other half was destroyed by Lee and the others.



The energy blast created by Sasuke's chidori seemed to be quite bigger than just half of said meteor.

But even if the meteor is smaller I doubt anything short of CST can let Nagato destroy even half of said meteor.

The Last sure gave Naruto and Sasuke crazy feats. As I said though it depends if Sasuke can blitz him as Nagato is quite an absorber...


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2015)

- it seemed the same size to me honestly. @_@
- He can simply control it with BT. I don't believe that the characters need to do the exact same thing. 
Also, what people think and what the reality is differ. I really doubt that people would have agreed that
Chidori can do this damage. Also, even if leave that for a second, I really doubt that whatever the gate Lee used
can't be compared to even the regular ST honestly.  

- Even if a blitze accrued, it is nothing much really. Just like how Nagato absorbed B's chakra even after B made contact with him, and used that chakra to make himself even more powerful....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sasuke blitzes Nagato before he can even realize he moves. Sasuke's speed is at least as fast as Naruto's after all.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 24, 2015)

Without susanoo or any other defensive technique, sasuke has no durability at all, 
so a CST pastes him 
hell even a boss sized ST would break every bone in his body


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> -* it seemed the same size* to me honestly. @_@
> - He can simply control it with BT. I don't believe that the characters need to do the exact same thing.
> Also, what people think and what the reality is differ. I really doubt that people would have agreed that
> Chidori can do this damage. Also, even if leave that for a second, I really doubt that whatever the gate Lee used
> ...



Yea, no. 

Size of meteor:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Size of the blast of Sasuke's chidori:



It dwarfed the meteor.

Anyway, Sasuke blitzes and smashes Nagato with chidori.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 24, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Without susanoo or any other defensive technique, sasuke has no durability at all,
> so a CST pastes him
> hell even a boss sized ST would break every bone in his body


Sasuke should be at least as durable as he was at VOTE. And he blitzes Nagato before Nagato even realizes he moves.

ARGUS, why are you downplaying the likes of Naruto and Sasuke so much (saying SM Hashirama and EMS Madara can replicate their reaction feats when they have no feats in that regard)? Nagato's power tier was surpassed a LONG time ago by Naruto and Sasuke and they don't need their power ups to murk him anymore.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 24, 2015)

Sasuke's only hope is to blitz kill Nagato.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke should be at least as durable as he was at VOTE. And he blitzes Nagato before Nagato even realizes he moves.


HIs body durability even at VOTE is nothing special, 
his main durability is derived from susanoo which is not available here, 
there is no way sasuke could tank a village buster with no defense whatsoever, when even a monster like third raikage isnt tanking such power, not when all of it can be pinpointed on him 



> ARGUS, why are you downplaying the likes of Naruto and Sasuke so much (saying SM Hashirama and EMS Madara can replicate their reaction feats when they have no feats in that regard)?


Saying that SM hashirama and EMS madara have similar reactions to BSM Naruto and EMS sasuke isnt far fetched at all, infact its the only thing that makes sense as i have stated on that other thread  
both Hashirama and Madara (w/Kyuubi) are invidividually superior to both of them, so i dont know where you are going with this 

you can look at my tier list and see how i rate naruto and sasuke 



> Nagato's power tier was surpassed a LONG time ago by Naruto and Sasuke and they don't need their power ups to murk him anymore.


Nagatos power tier was surpassed but that doesnt mean that the duo could beat him with nothing to use at all, thats just baseless overrating, 

EMS Sasuke was stabbed and nearly killed by a sword, despite having all that power, 
rikudo sasukes body is no special  its not even more durable then the third raikage, so an ST breaks him down,


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 24, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> HIs body durability even at VOTE is nothing special



He physically blocked a hit from Juudara Limbo, and was absolutely fine.

That shit can smack Bijuus down in a far weaker state.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sasuke fodderizes him with just a Shunshin blitz considering Juubidara having access to Kamui, one of the fastest known techniques of the manga was unable to react and use it against Sasuke. Base Sasuke is stronger than VoTE Sasuke who is stronger than that Sasuke who sliced Juubidara in half which is far far far far superior to Nagato, so Nagato gets blitzed and killed. Shunshin isn't even necessary IMO.

 Even if Preta Path could absorb Chidori which is highly unlikely, just the sheer AoE the Chidori will cover just by striking the ground will be enough to destroy Nagato.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 24, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> HIs body durability even at VOTE is nothing special,
> his main durability is derived from susanoo which is not available here,
> there is no way sasuke could tank a village buster with no defense whatsoever, when even a monster like third raikage isnt tanking such power, not when all of it can be pinpointed on him


Sasuke could fall from the stratosphere and survive, he could tank attacks from a Limbo clone without being damaged (which even pre-Juubi could incapacitate all nine Biju), all without the usage of Susano'o. 



> Saying that SM hashirama and EMS madara have similar reactions to BSM Naruto and EMS sasuke isnt far fetched at all, infact its the only thing that makes sense as i have stated on that other thread
> both Hashirama and Madara (w/Kyuubi) are invidividually superior to both of them, so i dont know where you are going with this


Thats just wanking Hashirama and Madara while downplaying Naruto and Sasuke's feats. BSM Naruto is at the very least equal to Hashirama, if not a bit superior due to all the multipliers (Kurama and Sage Mode together) while Sasuke should have been at VOTE Madara's level given his ability to use Perfect Susano'o (and embue it with lightning or Amaterasu, something Madara can't do). 

With them fighting a Juubi Jin, landing blows and surviving it puts them at or a bit above SM Hashirama and EMS Madara.


> you can look at my tier list and see how i rate naruto and sasuke


...JJ Three eyed Madara still above Naruto and Sasuke who are used to their powers. Despite the latter two having better feats, firepower, etc. You claim you base things on feats but when they're brought up or asked of you you're evasive.



> Nagatos power tier was surpassed but that doesnt mean that the duo could beat him with nothing to use at all, thats just baseless overrating,


Given their feats, it does. After the Rikudo Power Up, their base forms are at such a high level its not even funny. Then having two more years to hone things means Nagato can't do anything against them.


> EMS Sasuke was stabbed and nearly killed by a sword, despite having all that power,
> rikudo sasukes body is no special  its not even more durable then the third raikage, so an ST breaks him down,


Rikudo Sasuke's body could tank a Juubi Jin Limbo hit without damage, survive Kaguya's blows without Susano'o, and fall from heights above the clouds. So...yeah you're wrong. You truly are downplaying him (and by extension Naruto).


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 25, 2015)

Sasuke blitzes Nagato and cuts his head off. Nagato doesn't even realizes what happened to him.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 25, 2015)

sm hashirama is not close to bsm naruto in reactions and speed....he was getting out done by edo madara in cqc and pumped full of rods and had to use mokuton to bind him..ems madara has no feats near sasuke in cqc and reactions ...ems sasuke was edging sage madara in cqc and drew first blood from him..last sasuke should be crazy fast considering he had reactions and physical speed enough to cut juubidara in half after closing distance with his st...the problem is nagato can use cst or  boss sized st im not sure sasukes coming out unharmed from st..let alone cst


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 25, 2015)

> The only thing he did is basically his chidori, which is useless against Preta Path anyway. So, I'll go with Nagato..



No it is not, since Nagato has no feats with his Preta Path to suggest he can absorb such a powerfull Chidori. Madara's superior Preta Path got countered by Hashirama's Wood Dragon, lol. Such a powerfull meteor-busting Chidori one-shots Nagato.



> Actually the village is MUCH bigger than that meteor which Sasuke destroyed only half of it anyway since the
> other half was destroyed by Lee and the others.



Some number of buildings, plants, some wooden things and some earth are <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< that meteors half.

Sasuke has Hagoromo's boost. He obviously slaughterstomps. 

But its Hussain. His delusional posts are legendary, lol.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 25, 2015)

problem is if nagato uses st sasuke will be launched a mile away and nagato does not need to even move so its a mental reflex..and sasuke is helpless against  cst


----------



## Zef (Feb 25, 2015)

Sasuke fell several hundred/thousand feet from the sky at VOTE, and people are downplaying his durability.


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 25, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> problem is if nagato uses st sasuke will be launched a mile away and nagato does not need to even move so its a mental reflex..and sasuke is helpless against  cst



Nagato has no mental reflexes to react to base The Last Sasuke.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 25, 2015)

Wait, people think that a CST will kill Sasuke and that Nagato can even react to him?


----------



## Veracity (Feb 25, 2015)

Exhausted Sasuke also got super uppercutted into a massive crater without taking damage: bodyslam both Naruto and Sasuke into the earth.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Wait, people think that a CST will kill Sasuke and that Nagato can even react to him?



wtf u think base sasuke without sussano can tank cst:amazed he isnt tanking a city buster to his face fksake...


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 25, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke fell several hundred/thousand feet from the sky at VOTE, and people are downplaying his durability.



I guess you are ignoeing the partial sussano and avatar...not to mention a person falling from no matter how much height reaches a peak velocity of 120mph...thats literally nothing for these superpowered ninjas..


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 25, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> sm hashirama is not close to bsm naruto in reactions and speed....he was getting out done by edo madara in cqc and pumped full of rods and had to use mokuton to bind him..ems madara has no feats near sasuke in cqc and reactions ...ems sasuke was edging sage madara in cqc and drew first blood from him..last sasuke should be crazy fast considering he had reactions and physical speed enough to cut juubidara in half after closing distance with his st...the problem is nagato can use cst or  boss sized st im not sure sasukes coming out unharmed from st..let alone cst



That Hashirama was an Edo Tensei which Madara was shown to be far greater Alive than he was an ET.

 Since Edo Hashirama = Edo Madara and Alive Madara >> Edo Madara, then logically, Alive Madara >> Edo Hashirama

 Also, his Chidori and Katon easily shits on Chibaku Tensei, the former with the destructive power to dwarf the size of a meteor.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 25, 2015)

How is this a thing?


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 25, 2015)

Not to mention;



An explosion of that caliber, and in base they only lost their arms. That's pretty insane base durability.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 25, 2015)

Wait are people seriously doubting Sasuke's durability?

He takes blows from Limbo clones and is totally fine.

Remember what happened to BM Naruto when non-Juubi Madara hit him with a Limbo clone?


----------

